# So many BYB selling Blues



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Man I can't get over that...everybody's selling blue bullies. I seen some really nice ones but many of the sellers don't even have a freak'n clue about the bloodline history of the pups, all they know is it's a champion bloodline and throw out a name or two. At 1st the blue didn't appeal to me but now that I seen some nice looking bullies I'm having a change of heart, but I still would chosse an ofrn or any o'l school bloodline over blue....just too many.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, BYB's know people will buy them just because they're blue and what not. Some dogs are unhealthy, it's sad.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pure blooded pitbull for sale 5,000
She is full bread with papers (Sunday mornings) and is a rare blue nose. If interested please call 800-BYB-5555


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Pure blooded pitbull for sale 5,000
> She is full bread with papers (Sunday mornings) and is a rare blue nose. If interested please call 800-BYB-5555


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:you know how many people would call that number


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

One thing to look out for,ofrn is very often used as a marketing catch phrase by back yard breeders as well.90 percent of the supposed ofrn breeders are infact selling something far different,I'm not sure it can be found in a pure strain,i know people give examples all the time but i cant remember besides this one highly inbred dog that was pure ofrn on paper,nice dog,but i cant remember it or the kennel or who provided it or anything at all actually,I'm drawing a blank,lol,ughh....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats a great deal on that dog lisa too bad the number is wrong lol!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Pure blooded pitbull for sale 5,000
> She is full bread with papers (Sunday mornings) and is a rare blue nose. If interested please call 800-BYB-5555


I'll give you 10. o_o


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> She is full bread


God I hate seeing that! lmao. If you are breeding dogs atleast know how to spell Bred! lol..

Now is she full blooded blue nose? I don't want no mutt thats been crossed with the rednose breed.:hammer:

Have you seen this one?? Bluenose pup for sale. ( One parent was blue nosed so that makes the pup bluenosed right?) 
Purebread. Mom in UKC Purple ribbon winner  Dad is ADBA.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I keep getting a busy signal. Hang up the phone already.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Pure blooded pitbull for sale 5,000
> She is full bread with papers (Sunday mornings) and is a rare blue nose. If interested please call 800-BYB-5555


What kind of collar do you have on her? While I was pottying Lex, he got excited & snapped out of his collar... Any suggestions for a good quality collar within a reasonable working class salary


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

damn number dont work. damn byb crack dealers change their damn numbers every day. --shane


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> What kind of collar do you have on her? While I was pottying Lex, he got excited & snapped out of his collar... Any suggestions for a good quality collar within a reasonable working class salary


I got her collar from here. Tempest's collar has her name on it! 
Security Collars

Well since she is in such high demand I want 10,000 for her lol


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

that is a awesome dog i cant wait to get me a blue puppy


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

ya i see it on message boards all the time with there fake a$$ prices ive played along and messaged the bully breeders a few times and its allways the same thing they start out with a 2,000$ price tag wait a few days then they "like you" so they cut you a deal half price! whooo hoooo 1,000$ for a run of the mill bully 

byb's around here (no. utah) were selling bully pups out infront of wal-mart and home depot so much that a law was passed (thank god)........it was getting pretty bad for awhile ya if there out there in the summer thats one thing but i saw people out selling pups in the dead of winter 

the whole blue pup fad is still going strong in utah but i guess when ur pulling in a whole whopping 100$ a pup its all worth it


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

ooooohhhh ya and what makes me lol the hardest is when byb's post up pics of there dogs and u look in the background and see garbage all over and a dog run made out of chicken wire 

i was banned from the utah bully message board because this 15 year old kid posted up his unpapered bully for stud (100$ and 1st pick) and the dog was in a "kennel" made out of the old school rod iron hand rails that go on ur front porch and the "kennel" door was a wood pallet and the dog was ankle deep in shit and mud smashed up together i couldent help myself i told him what i thought of him and his dog and bam i was banned


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> damn number dont work. damn byb crack dealers change their damn numbers every day. --shane


LOLllllllllllllll


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Pure blooded pitbull for sale 5,000
> She is full bread with papers (Sunday mornings) and is a rare blue nose. If interested please call 800-BYB-5555


GOOD LAWWWWD!!! THAT'S ALOT OF MONEY!!! HOW BOUT I GIVE YOU A HALF OF RIB AND A STICK OF GUM AND WE CALL IT A DEAL!!!LOL!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL ^^^^ Now thats what I call a damn good deal.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

shoot thats a steel.


----------

